# Stop dogs from eating mushrooms



## Wolvenmoon (Feb 28, 2008)

I have five dogs, across a 3/4th an acre yard, and mushrooms growing in the yard.

Last week I found a mushroom with what looked like a bite out of it. I had two of the dogs out training. After a trip to the vet and a puke fest, we determined that neither dog ate a mushroom.

However, one of the dogs ( who is also an active service dog ) is a chow hound. She is incredibly hungry, all the time. All of our dogs graze the yard for bugs and other yummy things. I'm worried that one is going to try a mushroom and be harmed by it.

So I need advice. I have five dogs with petdoor access to a huge yard, and am already walking the yard once a day and removing any mushrooms I find, but they keep growing back. What I'd like to find is a potent fungicide that I can spray where the mushrooms are growing.


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

There are a number of fungicides that are used on perishable produce in agriculture but, I think you're looking at something that is really toxic. An easier, and maybe safer, longterm option is to apply a fertilizer that changes the PH of the lawn so that mushroom growth can't take place.


----------

